# Want to get in on some reef building Destin area?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a member of the Emerald Coast Reef Association, (http://www.ecreef.org/reeftalk/forum.php) we've been donated several trailer loads of steel for our 2016 reef building program. If you've ever wanted to help build and deploy reefs, this would be a good opportunity to get your hands dirty!

The reefs will be built, permitted, and deployed (hopefully) this year. After they've set for a year or so, the numbers are given to ECRA members. We usually have one or two "workers only" reefs for those who participate in the construction/deployment.

Construction will be done at my house in DeFuniak Springs, I have the space and equipment for construction. 

We plan to have at least one reef built to state specs and deployed by the county in state water. Numbers for this reef will be public.

There is about 6 trailer loads of metal, 4 have been hauled already! Last photo with the red steel will be hauled within a week or two.

Contact me for more info. Sea-r-cy


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This reminds of the Hmmmm, I can not remember the name.

It was an association I paid dues to, went meetings, and worked on bulding reefs.

But we built reefs at a place by Joe Patti's, Pensacola.
I think Paul Redman was president.

It was a great way for kids to learn to weld, and cut steel, a design reefs. They were then inspected and tagged, and then deployed.

Must have been around 2007 and 2008 if I remember.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PFRA?? Pensacola Fish Reef Association?? Might have been the name of it.

It sure was fun watching all those kids learn to weld.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Man that is allot of steel you have there!! Went back and looked carefully.
Wonder how many hundreds of reefs can be built with that material.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Searcy, I'd be happy to help and get my 11 yo son involved. We will have more free time when he gets out of school. Keep me posted on the days you plan to build. I registered on ecra forum and plan to pay dues. Haven't been approved yet. I tried to put your name as rhe referring member but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## DeoVindice (May 4, 2015)

I'd be glad to help if time allows. I have my own equipment if I need to bring it and can probably donate some consumables(welding wire, rods, ect). Let me know if I can help!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Depending on the day i am down. Only have a couple projects worth of welding and cutting but im always ready to learn more. 

I've also got a Duramax if we need move anything, don't have a trailer anymore though.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Will you be workin during the weekdays or weekends? I'll be on evening shift in a couple weeks and would love to help out in the mornin til around noon or 1 throughout the week...weekends I'll be fishin and courtin the ol lady


----------

